# become window dealer?



## cbdi (Nov 28, 2011)

30% of our work is window installation. Currently I purchase Windows from the lumber yard. I can become an exclusive dealer for a middle-tier window manufacturer. This involves establishing a showroom. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

cbdi said:


> 30% of our work is window installation. Currently I purchase Windows from the lumber yard. I can become an exclusive dealer for a middle-tier window manufacturer. This involves establishing a showroom. Anyone have experience with this?


What are they giving you in return?


----------



## cbdi (Nov 28, 2011)

I would get the exclusive right to sell their full line of Windows. I would get 35+ percent margins. I would have to pay for a showroom and advertising.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

cbdi said:


> I would get the exclusive right to sell their full line of Windows. I would get 35+ percent margins. I would have to pay for a showroom and advertising.


Any coop advertising?

Any sales training?

Literature, business cards?

Exclusive as to what distance?

Why are they requesting a showroom?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

My dad was a window salesman for years as part of his business. He had the contract to sell them in our area. Seemed to be a good gig and he sold and installed alot of them though the 80 and 90's.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 26, 2008)

If you continue purchasing from the lumber yard you are going to be selling on price more often, because there will be a bunch of other guys running around with the same product. That said, an exclusive isn't much to brag about if it is truly a "mid-tier" window. You may as well just keep buying from the lumber yard if you are going to have to make a major investment... Are you planning on changing course and increasing the share of your business that windows make up? ... Again, going through all of that for a product that is only 30 percent of your business seems extreme... You mentioned the margin, but will you get this product at a substantial discount compared to the lumberyard?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

That margin isn't any thing spectacular, IIRC, it's pretty standard. If you already have a showroom, it could be a great way to add product, but if not, then it just ends up costing you.

You also have to figure that other window installers and lumber yards will shun you and your margins will most likely go up from them. You also will only have one line of windows to sell. What if people want another line and you now have to go to your competitors to buy them. Just the way I saw it when we were a supply and construction company in one.


----------



## cbdi (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. We used to do more Windows, competition has forced us to offer full service remodeling. We are best at windows.


----------



## 3Seasons (Feb 11, 2012)

cbdi said:


> Thanks. We used to do more Windows, competition has forced us to offer full service remodeling. We are best at windows.


The *next 2 years* will most likely be the toughest years to date. Save your money, save your marriage. This would be financial suicide.

You can not compete with Lowes and Home Depot, even if they don't carry that brand. Opening any retail store cost a fortune.

Bad idea, maybe in 5 years. :no:


----------

